
Mal – Make a Lisp - dancek
https://github.com/kanaka/mal
======
dancek
While I might have been able to implement my first Lisp interpreter on my own,
the Mal guide was pure gold. It kept nudging me in the right direction without
ever taking away the joy of learning and understanding.

